# Fet-2 embryos and a positive result-but now bleeding



## Racheybutton (May 20, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this forum so I'll tell u a bit about my story and hopefully someone can help!

I lve had a failed fresh ivf cycle a few months ago and we decided to try a frozen cycle and this time use 2 embryos. 
These got transferred and after the awful wait I got a BFP!! I was ecstatic! We were told at transfer that one embryo had thawed out beautifully and the other not as well but as I say 2 were placed in. 
It's been just over a week since my bfp and this morning I wiped after going for a wee (tmi) and there was bright red blood. I have had quite a bit of blood esp when wiping (pad is practically clean-although my one this morning had some in) 
I'm very crampy etc and naturally in tears  
I've read on forums and heard off another girl I know going through this that it is very common in ivf and more likely with twins? Can anyone help? Going to try and get to epu this week to see about scan and what they can see (by my dates I'm 6 weeks on wed) 

Also, the test I used was a clearblue digital with conception indicator. When I first tested it came up 1-2 weeks and the next day read 2-3 weeks, I tested yesterday before I bleed and it said 3+ weeks so people are saying that's a good sign as shows hcg levels are rising. Does anyone know if this is good? I'm panicking!!

Thank you for reading this!
Best of luck to everyone too xx


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Racheybutton
Sorry for what you are going through!
two years back, i experienced the same, my bleeding was for like a week and hospital couldnt see why, as my baby was doing ok, with nice heartbeat! but sadly i miscarried! but the advice i got, though late was increase the progesteronum dose once you start spotting, and lots of bedrest! i wish i had known this earlier, as it had worked for somepeople!


----------



## Racheybutton (May 20, 2012)

Thank u for your reply.

The clinic said to take an extra pressary in the morning which I have (blows happened early hours) and since then the bleeding has stopped?? Could be coincidence or a good sign. I'm aware though it could come back.
The clinic aren't being massively helpful and won't see me for a fortnight!!!! But someone mentioned they took 2 pessaries in the am and 2 on the pm so may call clinic again to see if this helps.
??
Sorry to hear of your miscarriage! Some clinics really aren't helpful after transfer!  thank goodness for forums!
xx


----------



## tabby cat (Nov 16, 2010)

Racheybutton so sorry you are going through this.

I also had some bright red bleeding and cramps pretty much straight after getting my bfp. It did stop but I really thought it was all over. Had a scan last Tues at 5w6d which showed heathly pregnancy but also a hematoma ( a blood clot) that most likey caused my bleeding. This is apparently quite common . So there is always hope. It really is just a waiting game unfortunately until you are far enough along to have a scan. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Racheybutton (May 20, 2012)

Thank u tabby cat-must have been great to see heartbeat! 

Well I'm going to try and get to epu as soon as they will allow.
The clinic are being awful-the dr has actually said 'stop being silly' think they fail to realise that this is important to many people and a bit of kindness would be appreciated!
Bed rest now until I can have scan.... 

xx


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

It looks all good for you, just give yourself enough rest! my previous pregnancy after miscarriage, i was put on 4 pessaries in the morning, and 4 in the evening! but at the end of the day, its what your doctors advice you! Its a pity the way they seemed not care! but you will make it through fear not!


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there, just wanted to wish you lots of luck. I bled from 6 to 16 weeks with my current twin pregnancy. It was such a difficult and stressful time, so sending you lots of hugs! My bleeding was also from a hematoma. I was not on progesterone support. It's a good sign that the bleeding has not got heavier and heavier. X


----------



## mia83 (Jun 10, 2010)

hi there i had  fet  this time too and  i had  2  embryos transferred,i got  bfp  then i started to bleed when i was  5+5 went  to the  hospital had scan  they saw  yolk sac and  fetal pole,no reasons why i was bleeding plus  bleeding  was bright  red like fresh blood,then i bled again when i was  7+4 and 9+4 bleeding  was always  red, they kept me  on cyclogest  pessaries 2X a day till 14 weeks pg,as u  can see my signature im still pregnant,i know  bleeding  is scary but  sometimes  its  nothing i never had  an explanation why i was  bleeding,.hope  u are doing fine  and  the bleeding is  nothing wish  u the best  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi i had fet and two put back. I started bleeding and even passed a big clot (tmi) sorry!!!! I really thought it was all over but they scaned me in epu and saw lovely heartbeat. Think this was around 7/8 weeks. They couldnt tell me why but maybe it was one of the two passing through. All worked out got my 15 week little isabel sleeping soundly next to me now. Good luck with your pregnancy im sure it will all be fine.xx


----------

